

“They” as a neutral version for singular - henry_vonfire
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they

======
blueflow
Am i the only one around here who thinks that grammatical gender is dependent
on the linguistical context, rather than the gender of the referenced
person/object?

